# walnut weight



## kathy

I have a recipe that calls for 5 pounds of walnuts in the shell. If I buy shelled walnuts how much would I have to buy?


----------



## joepiebaker

Okay.
1 walnut in-shell = 18-23 grams = .65-.8 ounces
14 shelled walnut halves = 1 ounce or 224 halves per lb

so, let's just say .75 oz per walnut x 5 lbs (80 oz) = 60 walnuts = 120 halves/ 224 =

*about 1/2 lb of shelled walnut halves.
*
voila!

If my math is wrong, tell me, please

p.s. More accurately- just over 8.5 ounces


----------



## kathy

I believe your math to be wrong, you state I need 60 shole walnuts. If one walnut weighs .75 oz. then 60 would weigh 45 ounces. 60x.75=45.
I think the total walnuts would be 106 instead of 60, 80/.75=106.
Thank you for the weight of a walnut.


----------



## chrose

Kathy, this from the California Walnut Commission:


Approximately 45% of the walnut is meat. Obviously, this depends on the size of the walnuts and the variety, so this is only an approximate figure.

Penny Riggs
California Walnut Commission
1540 River Park Drive, Suite 203
Sacramento, California 95815
Phone: 916-646-3807

So a 5# bag x 45% = 2.25# of walnut meats. Feel free to send on a cookie


----------

